

Show HN: “Why Using Jsdoced JavaScript?” – Test Your JavaScript with Jsdoc - jetienne2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NMTU_Yvh4s

======
techplex
What is the performance overhead?

~~~
jetienne2
it depends on your usage. but yeah it may be significative.

On the other hand, this is only during testing. So your user experience wont
be affected.

